# Forum Russian Discussion in Other Languages Türkçe  Turkish

## mterrano

Hi everybody,
I am ready to help anyone who wants to learn or improve their Turkish. 
You can write in English, German, Italian, Albanian, Arabic or in Russian. The last is the one I have just started to learn, but I think I can understand what you write in this subject. I will try to understand, so I will learn. Am I right?

----------


## Lampada

Добро пожаловать на форум!  Поможем, чем сможем.    ::

----------


## xXHoax

"Поможем, чем сможем.", is this like, "We do what we can."?

----------


## Lampada

> "Поможем, чем сможем.", is this like, "We do what we can."?

 _We'll do what we can._  Здесь глаголы в будущем времени.

----------

